# Metal Gear Solid: Verfilmung soll Kojimas Vision treu bleiben



## Zelada (2. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Metal Gear Solid: Verfilmung soll Kojimas Vision treu bleiben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Metal Gear Solid: Verfilmung soll Kojimas Vision treu bleiben*


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (2. September 2017)

"Metal Gear Solid: Verfilmung soll Kojimas Vision treu bleiben"

Also wird der Abspann in etwa so aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. September 2017)

Das Bild ist gut,aber ich hoffe das er es wirklich hinbekommt weil es wirklich eine Herkules aufgabe ist und ich kann ihm nicht mal böse sein wenn der Film total scheiße wird da es Faktisch unmöglich ist das von Kojima-san erschaffene umzusetzten.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. September 2017)

Ich hoffe, die Handlung orientiert sich am ersten (3D) Teil in Shadow Moses; zumindest aber an den frühen Spielen. Mit Fortschreiten der Serie wurden bestimmte Elemente immer abgefahrener und leider auch lächerlicher.


----------

